# Prorack Whispbar Roof Racks - Any reason I should not buy?



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

It's time for me to buy some proper roof racks and kayak holders. I'm still using some crappy strap on soft racks that I picked up from Anaconda. These work fine in holding the kayak on, but pose a serious danger to me as the strp that holds the front on onto the car would take my head off - or at least scalp me - if I was to have an accident while driving too/from the launch point. Becauseof this I am reluctant to venture far from home with the kayak (unless I rig up the box trailer) meaning I am missing valuable fishing opportunities.

I am looking at buying Prorack Whispbar racks for my Falcon Wagon and I guess I'll also bite the bullet and buy the kayak cradle fittings made also by Prorack. Supercheap has the WhispBar racks on speacial at the moment for $229. As usual the fitting kit to make it suit my vehicle will be on top of that (about $45) and I guess I'll be up for around $150 for the kayak racks. All up this is going to therefore cost me quite a bit (around $430), but there is not much point having kayaks if there is no easy way to transport them (my 2 main yask are both quite large so I will only be able to transport one at a time, which is fine by me as it is mainly me using by myself anyway).

Does anybody have any reasons why I should not go ahead with the purchase or other advice.

Much appreciated.


----------



## tootsie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi fishoboy.

No problem with the pro racks i have had mine now for over 12mnths with no dramas at all
i have the flat bar and they work fine.

cheers.
Toots..


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm glad I asked. So Lapse, do Rhino and Rola have more variations for individual models to make them suit better (rather than just selling the different attaching bits for each model like pro-rack does)? I think the point you make about the cradle is a good one. If I don't need one, then that cost can go towards the better racks. I have read on here about the difficulties in sliding the yask into these cradles if mounting from the rear (which is what I will probably do :shock: ). I guess the main reason why the cradles are attractive to me is that there is less work having to secure in a way that prevents side to side movement. But this probably just comes down to me learning some proper knots :lol: .


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

I've got a set of the Pro Rack Whispbar things on my Falcon and I'm happy with them. They sit perfectly on the car, they're pretty quiet and don't affect fuel economy much.

I do take them off once a month for a good clean and waxing under the pads though because dust and sand can build up under any rack and wreck the paint.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Although I know there might be people on here that have bought and used Pro Racks and have found them to be a success for them I can't say the experience was the same for me.

I have always had Thule racks on my 4wd and I was looking for a second set of racks for our Falcon. I went the Pro racks and regretted it, I had to buy twice. On opening the packaging the screws were missing threads, I had to call NZ and get them to send me new screws. On fitting I could never get them tight enough on the car. With the screws fully tightened the bars were still moving from side to side and this was with out the weight of a kayak on it, let alone the weight and forces of a kayak at 100km.

So I discarded them, bought someThules, I should have done this in the first place and not have been a tight arse!

Prorack has poor quality control in my opinion, especially when they supply screws in the set up pack with no threads on them. :shock:

I would definely recommend to you to spend just a litttle more and invest some money in a better quality system either from Thule or Rhino. Let's face it the last thing we all want is to have our yak come of mid freeway.

As far as cradles go, I don't use them, never will. I prefer a soft covering on the bar and to use a good quality web strap with cam buckles. Sit the kayaks on the bars upside down and tie on with the cam straps, easy. They will not move. If the kayak is a little longer, like when I had the OK Ultra, I did use the Thule front and rear pull down straps for extra support.

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you guys in SEQ have any recommendations as to retailer - or have you tended to purchase online? Would love to get along to a decent shop that carries some of the brands discussed and has helpfull sales folk (kinda sounds the inverse of Supercheap :lol.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I have these roofracks and dont find anything wrong with them, but during installation (done as part of car purchase by dealer) they worked themselves loose and move a little bit but havent allowed my kayak to come off yet.

On this positive note I dont recommend getting the wedges as mine have broken in the 1 1/2years I have had them at the base. The locking lugs broke (plastic) under the strain of cinching down a kayak and doing highway speeds for a longtime.

Recommend Rhino or Thule as they seem to have a much better build quality and more robust design, we have the Rhinos on our Navara and have done well so far.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi mate,

I think I got my thule racks from aquarius kayaks on Bribie Island. Nice trip out, and he whacks them on for you!

Cheers andybear


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Try Goodtime at the Gabba
Rosco on the Northside
Adventure Outlet on the Goldy and the place the bear mentioned ;-)

Cheers


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Nativeman. Don't get Procrap racks. I have them and I wish I'd spent a little more money at the time and got the Thule or Rhino racks. I'm on my second set of Procrap racks after the rocking pins which hold the roof rack to the car fell out while driving on a corrugated road. I'm so lucky that my kayak didn't fall off the roof before I made it home. I took them back and they swapped them for a new set instead of refunding my money.

It may not be the same with all cars, but the brackets which hold the roof racks to the roof stop my car doors from closing properly which makes doors rattle. At the end of the day, you only get what you pay for. For the money that you're looking at spending, you should easily be able to pick up a set of decent racks.

Also, with the Rhino and Thule racks, you can add other brackets to it later on which allow you to carry more than one kayak at a time.


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

fishoboy said:


> Do you guys in SEQ have any recommendations as to retailer - or have you tended to purchase online? Would love to get along to a decent shop that carries some of the brands discussed and has helpfull sales folk (kinda sounds the inverse of Supercheap :lol.


I picked up a set of Rhino's for a Prado on the weekend from Auto Barn in Moss Street- He is Autobarn's no 1 outlet in Australia.
I went to the Rhino website and search nearby retailers by post code- they listed this Autobarn as a preferred dealer nearby.
The website was quite easy to use and rates the equipment they handle. It's worth a look if you aren't near Springwood.
They were going to charge $50 to fit them- I decided it would be better if I studied the installment myself in case they needed to be removed.
I can't comment on quality or ease as I haven't fitted them yet- Based my purchase on suggestions from serious campers/ 4wd nuts.


----------



## Randell (Oct 12, 2010)

I picked a pair of Proracks from a gaurage sale for $15 with all the different car fitting plates.
Anyway I fitted it to my futura and has worked OK.
I even lashed some extender bars for taking two kayaks when the need arises.
even more..............
They come in handy for all sorts of things...........
i'm not going camping, it was just a transfer...
randell


----------

